# 20/20 hybrid swap



## jerseyjim0 (Sep 28, 2005)

I was looking around and found these pistons 
http://www.intengineering.com/....html

82.5mm bore like the 2.0 i was wondering if these would work in a 20v head swap on a AEG 2.0 block? to clear the 5th valve
pic taken from hybrid swap thread:


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: 20/20 hybrid swap (jerseyjim0)*

just make sure the stroke, rod length, and wrist pin are the same.......i dont think the stroke is the same.......given the bore is.......otherwise it would be the same engine........


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: 20/20 hybrid swap (jerseyjim0)*

those are for a 1.8 crank (86.4 mm.) you need something like these: http://www.intengineering.com/....html
I am sure they have them in 82.5 mm also if you do not want to bore to 83.


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: 20/20 hybrid swap (vwpat)*

^^^ i knew you would chime in sooner or later.....i knew you would know the answer...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sauron18 (Apr 11, 2009)

Or this one.
http://www.intengineering.com/....html


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

it's not a 5th valve its the 4 additional valves... you need to weld off a few oil passages as well


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (20B_envy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20B_envy* »_it's not a 5th valve its the 4 additional valves... you need to weld off a few oil passages as well
 The pistons he and I linked have the clearance for the additional or 5th valve. When used on an AEG et al block the head does not need the oil drains closed off.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jerseyjim0 (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

how about these pistons??????????? http://bildon.com/catalog/Deta...=none


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (jerseyjim0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jerseyjim0* »_how about these pistons??????????? http://bildon.com/catalog/Deta...=none









yes, they will work.


----------

